# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Amphiprion tank pics



## Amphiprion (Jul 12, 2005)

Here's a recent pic of my 40 gallon breeder. Followed everyone's advice on macro dosing and levels-and it worked too well. I only have three problems so far:I cant keep my aquascape in place long enough before plants grow everywhere (usually within 3 to 4 days!); I am new at aquascaping and havent got the hang of it yet; my solenoid and controller wont always work. But I have been lurking mainly and posting some, so I thought it was time for a pic. Any suggestions, criticisms, etc are more than welcome.


----------



## Pete City (Sep 18, 2004)

You can't complain about growth now can you.
I would start to check out some other hobbyists aquascapes and try to copy the ones you like. No matter how hard you try your aquascape will never look the same as someone else, so don't worry about being a copy cat.
Know start trimming that tank!


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

You've taken the first step, Grasshopper! Now, as quickly as you can, take up all those plants and try something totally different







. (And, if none of that makes any sense, then I guess I'm dating myself!).

It feels good to be able to make plants prosper, doesn't it.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

one good bit of advice i can give you is to trim back any overgrown plants. they will eventuall shade out and kill the plants below them. even the tops of one species can kill it's stems below.


----------



## Amphiprion (Jul 12, 2005)

Yeah, I know it is overgrown many times over. The problem is that after trimming, it gets that way again after about 3 days. This tank is actually at a relative's house, so I can only be there about once or twice a week, so I guess Ill have to get pics a day or so after I trim, huh?


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

hey amphiprion,

i like you tank very much, but i have one quick Q. if your other two tanks are marine, why is this one a "breeder" and not your main planted tank. What are you breeding in there? 

yeah, would be good to see it after a trim as well. 

thanks


----------



## Amphiprion (Jul 12, 2005)

Sorry about that Ben C, I was by no means trying to be esoteric. A 40 breeder is the style of tank (in regards to its dimensions)and not necessarily devoted to breed fish. The tank is 36" x 18" x 16" (LxWxH), so is actually shorter and wider than similar volume tanks. Oh, and I dont really purposefully breed anything, but a few fish do reproduce, such as cory cats, tetras, and SAEs (never managed to get SAE fry to live, though.)


----------

